# Mustard Sauce



## giggler

I would like a new sauce for grilled chicken..

I am burnt out on red bbq sauce

but the recipes for yellow sauce go from Honey Mustard for salads or dipping wings to what looks like very sour Carolina Mustard bbq sauce..

any Ideas on this?

I was thinking more like cook some onion, garlic and peppers

add white wine and reduse

then add some mustard powder?

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx


----------



## tenspeed

I've done the following a few times:

  4 Chicken breasts (split)
  1/2 cup white wine vinegar
  1/4 cup dijon mustard
  1 clove  garlic, mashed
  2 Tbsp.  onion, minced
  1/4 tsp. rosemary
  marinate chicken 45 minutes before grilling

  If you like honey mustard, combine equal parts dijon mustard, honey, and lime juice.  Marinate the meat in some of the honey mustard sauce before grilling, save some for dipping.  I usually cut the meat into large strips before marinating.  Goes very well with turkey or chicken.  Also works as a pan sauce for sauteed turkey or chicken cutlets.


----------



## medtran49

We've got a 3-mustard chicken marinade/sauce that uses a German mustard, chinese mustard and dijon (could be yellow but pretty sure it's D) that does have a bit of honey in it but is not particularly sweet.  I'll dig it out if you are interested.  We usually serve it with fruit of some kind cause that is what recipe recommended.


----------



## Aunt Bea

No mustard in this one but it is a great marinade and basting sauce for grilled chicken. 

[FONT=Verdana, serif]*Cornell Chicken Barbecue Sauce/Finger Lakes Marinade Recipe*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, serif]Developed by the late Robert C. Baker, Professor of Poultry Science and Food Science. 

Recipe for Barbeque Sauce (enough for 10 halves): 

1 cup cooking oil 
1 pint cider vinegar 
3 tablespoons salt 
1 tablespoon poultry seasoning 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
1 egg 

Beat the egg, then add the oil and beat again. Add other ingredients and stir. The recipe can be varied to suit individual tastes. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Verdana, serif]
Dr. Robert C. Baker, creator of chicken nuggets and Cornell Chicken Barbecue Sauce, passed away at age 84 on March 13, 2006.[/FONT]


----------



## CraigC

Not mustard, but this is what this BBQ joint is famous for,

Big Bob Gibson's White BBQ Sauce Copycat Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## jennyema

No to mustard powder.  Use prepared.

I haven't made this but people rave about it

Chicken Dijon Recipe - Melissa Clark | Food & Wine


----------



## RPCookin

There are a number of recipes at AllRecipes.com that use mustard and mayo together with chicken.  Most are baked, but some would work grilled too.  Do a recipe ingredient search including chicken, mustard, mayonnaise, and excluding honey if you want to avoid that.

There is a chicken sandwich that sounds good that calls for sautéed breasts that just as well be grilled. 

Gourmet Chicken Sandwich


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I make a mustard sauce for brandied rabbit for Easter. It's just 4 Tbs heavy cream and 1½ Tbs coarse mustard and the drippings from the brandied rabbit.

Here's the recipe, but you can substitute chicken for the rabbit, I guess.

*Brandied Rabbit in Mustard Sauce*
Ingredients:
•	1 medium rabbit, cut up
•	1 Tbs light tasting olive oil
•	1 Tbs butter 
•	1 medium onion, quartered
•	whole cloves
•	salt and pepper to taste
•	½ cup brandy
•	4 tablespoons whipping cream
•	1½  Tbs coarse mustard
Instructions:
Dry the rabbit pieces with paper towels and trim off any fat. Heat the oil and butter in large skillet over medium heat until it shimmers, add the rabbit pieces and sauté until browned all over.
Press a generous amount of whole cloves into the onion quarters, add them to the skillet in between the rabbit pieces, sprinkle with salt and pepper, and slowly pour the brandy over the rabbit.
Cover and cook over medium low heat for about 30 minutes, or until the rabbit is cooked through. Remove the rabbit from the pan and tent it with foil to keep warm. Discard the onion chunks and increase the heat to medium high. Add the heavy cream and mustard and stir constantly until slightly thickened, scraping the fond from the bottom of the skillet. Return the rabbit to the pan and turn to coat the pieces with the sauce.


----------



## Kayelle

Hi Eric. Like you, I'm also burned out on red barbecue sauce for grilled chicken. My favorite way now is with a Mojo marinade with the addition of some Sriracha in the blend. Goya produces a great mojo marinade, but you could make it yourself if you wish. It doesn't have mustard in it but it's an excellent choice for grilled chicken.

https://www.google.com/express/prod...Arizona&utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping

And here's a good recipe for making your own..

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2010/07/grilling-mojo-marinated-chicken-recipe.html


----------



## GotGarlic

Here are some other options for grilled chicken (skip the first one - American-style barbecued chicken): The Food Lab's Grilled Chicken World Tour: 5 Recipes to Rock Your Backyard Bird | Serious Eats

I made the Thai one last year - it was very tasty. I'm planning on making the others, except jerk, this year.


----------



## RPCookin

GotGarlic said:


> Here are some other options for grilled chicken (skip the first one - American-style barbecued chicken): The Food Lab's Grilled Chicken World Tour: 5 Recipes to Rock Your Backyard Bird | Serious Eats
> 
> I made the Thai one last year - it was very tasty. I'm planning on making the others, except jerk, this year.



What's wrong with jerk?  I love it.  I buy jerk seasoning mix from Savory in 8 ounce bags just keep up with my usage.


----------



## GotGarlic

RPCookin said:


> What's wrong with jerk?  I love it.  I buy jerk seasoning mix from Savory in 8 ounce bags just keep up with my usage.



I know lots of people like it, but I'm not fond of the flavor.


----------



## RPCookin

GotGarlic said:


> I know lots of people like it, but I'm not fond of the flavor.



I don't know what you have tried, but I've had many different varieties, and there is a lot of difference from one to another.  Jerk chicken in Jamaica can burn the taste buds off your tongue, but the jerk wild boar that I had in the Bahamas was lightly seasoned and very good, more of a sauce than a paste or crust.  What I do is different from either of them.  I first had jerk 40 years ago in a restaurant in Denver that no longer exists, and that hooked me for life.

Sorry about the off topic promo...


----------



## GotGarlic

RPCookin said:


> I don't know what you have tried, but I've had many different varieties, and there is a lot of difference from one to another.  Jerk chicken in Jamaica can burn the taste buds off your tongue, but the jerk wild boar that I had in the Bahamas was lightly seasoned and very good, more of a sauce than a paste or crust.  What I do is different from either of them.  I first had jerk 40 years ago in a restaurant in Denver that no longer exists, and that hooked me for life.
> 
> Sorry about the off topic promo...



It's been quite a while and my tastes have changed since then. I should give it another try.


----------



## Kayelle

RPCookin said:


> I don't know what you have tried, but I've had many different varieties, and there is a lot of difference from one to another.  Jerk chicken in Jamaica can burn the taste buds off your tongue, but the jerk wild boar that I had in the Bahamas was lightly seasoned and very good, more of a sauce than a paste or crust.*  What I do is different from either of them.  I first had jerk 40 years ago in a restaurant in Denver that no longer exists, and that hooked me for life.*
> 
> Sorry about the off topic promo...



Rick I enjoyed Jerk Chicken very much several times in Jamaica however I've never done it myself as Scotch Bonnet peppers scare me. 

I for one would love to hear your way of doing it. Would you mind posting it for us?


----------



## RPCookin

Kayelle said:


> Rick I enjoyed Jerk Chicken very much several times in Jamaica however I've never done it myself as Scotch Bonnet peppers scare me.
> 
> I for one would love to hear your way of doing it. Would you mind posting it for us?



First you don't need scotch bonnet peppers for jerk.  Jerk is actually more about the spices than the heat.  Here are the ingredients in my favorite jerk mix from Savory.  This one has the scotch bonnet, but is still pretty mild.  They also offer a hotter version, but I just add my own heat if I want more for specific recipe.



> Toasted onion, salt, allspice, garlic, sugar,  Mediterranean thyme, chives, black pepper, nutmeg, Saigon cinnamon, sage and scotch bonnet chiles.



I've also made mixes myself from various recipes.  I've used habeñero peppers, but I've also used cayenne and red pepper flakes at different heat levels depending on who I'm cooking for.  The real key to jerk is the mix of the allspice, cinnamon and other aromatic spices that give it that distinctive flavor.

I have mixed the dry herbs into a paste with olive oil to rub on the meat or fish for grilling, but I've also used it dry for baking my jerk wings or thighs in the oven (I usually toss in olive oil, then coat them well for a good crust).  I also use it for a marinade with oil and vinegar, then grill or roast.  I use jerk on chicken, pork, fish and shrimp.  Some I use a heavy hand, and others, like shrimp, just to flavor without disguising the meat.  For a pork tenderloin I'll coat it heavier because it's a thick cut.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks for your input Rick. 
I really enjoyed the detailed ideas about the subject and recipe at the Food Lab. Who would guess we could get nearly the needed smoke profile of pimento wood with an abundance of bay leaves?
The Food Lab: How to Make Jerk Chicken at Home | Serious Eats


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for your input Rick.
> I really enjoyed the detailed ideas about the subject and recipe at the Food Lab. Who would guess we could get nearly the needed smoke profile of pimento wood with an abundance of bay leaves?
> The Food Lab: How to Make Jerk Chicken at Home | Serious Eats



Wow, that's interesting. Something to do with all those bay leaves on my tree!


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> Wow, that's interesting. Something to do with all those bay leaves on my tree!



WHOO HOOO GG...you're all set with that bay tree! He said you can order them on line for $9.00 lb.


----------



## RPCookin

Kayelle said:


> WHOO HOOO GG...you're all set with that bay tree! He said you can order them on line for $9.00 lb.



I clicked that link... the price has gone up since that article was written - now $22.46 per pound, and allspice berries for 10.91 per pound.  I am going to order some though.  I have to try this and see if I can make it work on my gas grill.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> WHOO HOOO GG...you're all set with that bay tree! He said you can order them on line for $9.00 lb.



WOW. A pound  is a whole lot of bay leaves, though. Probably a lifetime supply lol

I should call it a shrub  We cut down the trunks a couple years ago, because we thought it died during the deep winter freeze. Then it came back from the roots. That's it behind and to the left of the flag.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Getting back to Eric the OP's question, but staying with the jerk talk, I've made a dish with from-scratch spices and I've used The Spice House's "Jamaican Jerk Seasoning" with equal results. For easy of use, I suggest the bought blend.

To make a marinade, you mix the seasoning mix with various amounts of  oil, soy sauce, vinegar, orange juice, and lime juice and refrigerate overnight. I'm lazy and don't always plan ahead, so I was perfectly happy with making a thicker slurry and smearing it all over, wrapping in plastic wrap, and letting it rest in the fridge for a couple of hours, then about a half hour on the counter, before Himself took it out to the grill to cook it.


----------



## Kayelle

What a beautiful picture of your garden* GG* !

*CG *after comparing the ingredients of the available Jerk mixes at different sites, I'm buying this one, primarily because it seems to contain less heat. One can always add more heat, but you sure can't take it away. 
This is where you get yours *Rick*?

Jamaican Jerk Seasoning | Savory Spice


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That mix does have some heat, *Kayelle*, but a good kind of heat. Not the kind that makes you run for a spoon and the nearest carton of vanilla ice cream heat! I've also used the jerk seasoning on boneless pork chops - brine with orange juice as your acid, then carefully grill the seasoned chops. Drooling!


----------



## RPCookin

Kayelle said:


> What a beautiful picture of your garden* GG* !
> 
> *CG *after comparing the ingredients of the available Jerk mixes at different sites, I'm buying this one, primarily because it seems to contain less heat. One can always add more heat, but you sure can't take it away.
> This is where you get yours *Rick*?
> 
> Jamaican Jerk Seasoning | Savory Spice



Yes. And it is pretty mild.  Even though they use Scotch bonnet peppers, it's last listed ingredient, so that means it's the least quantity.

Also for the marinade, you can add orange juice as someone mentioned above, or I sometimes like to add pineapple juice to a chicken marinade.


----------



## Kayelle

RPCookin said:


> Yes. And it is pretty mild.  Even though they use Scotch bonnet peppers, it's last listed ingredient, so that means it's the least quantity.
> 
> Also for the marinade, you can add orange juice as someone mentioned above, or I sometimes like to add pineapple juice to a chicken marinade.



Yes, and the mix you've chosen closely matches the Jerk of Jamaica I experienced without other spices from other influences. Jamaica has no idea what a jalapeno is for example. The mix from *Savoy* sounds right to me..Toasted onion, salt, allspice, garlic, sugar,  Mediterranean thyme,  chives, black pepper, nutmeg, Saigon cinnamon, sage and scotch bonnet  chiles.


----------



## Kayelle

giggler said:


> I would like a new sauce for grilled chicken..
> 
> I am burnt out on red bbq sauce
> 
> but the recipes for yellow sauce go from Honey Mustard for salads or dipping wings to what looks like very sour Carolina Mustard bbq sauce..
> 
> any Ideas on this?
> 
> I was thinking more like cook some onion, garlic and peppers
> 
> add white wine and reduse
> 
> then add some mustard powder?
> 
> Thanks, Eric Austin Tx



Eric, I guess we got off topic somewhat with Jerk chicken talk, but on the other hand, you can see there's a whole new world of options for grilled chicken without red barbecue sauce.  I hope the ideas were helpful to you.


----------



## rodentraiser

Well, you could always try this:

http://www.centercutcook.com/balsamic-bbq-glazed-chicken/

Don't let the name fool you. There's no BBQ sauce in this. I've tried this and it's delicious.


----------

